
Flipboard's Mike McCue: Web format has 'contaminated' online journalism - jamesjyu
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/12/flipboards-mike-mccue-online-journalism-is-being-contaminated-by-www.html
======
minalecs
I'm sorry but journalism should be about content, compelling content.

